# 43261, 43262, 43268



## rcclary (Jan 8, 2009)

If I am billing a ERCP w/ biopsy (43262), ERCP w/ sphincterotomy(43262), and an ERCP w/ stent insertion (43268) would I use the 51 or 59 modifier and would I use it on just one procedure or two?


----------



## j.berkshire (Jan 9, 2009)

The only modifier you might use is 51; the 59 modifier is not necessary for payment purposes.  None of these three codes is bundled into any other of the codes by CCI edits.


----------

